

Ask HN: How often do you use/encounter a QR Code? - xoail


======
Wilduck
This has been brought up in various forms on HN many times before.

What am I missing about QR Codes:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5019658>

Ask HN: Do QR Codes work?: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4929262>

QR Code Fatigue: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4194985>

Dear Marketers, Enough with the QR Codes:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4128022>

Hacker news actually has pretty usable search at this point. I just typed "QR
Codes" in the box at the bottom of the page to find these. There are lots
more. Also, may I ask why you want to know? I feel like it's poor etiquette to
ask us this question (or really any question) without giving any context as to
why you're interested in the answer.

~~~
xoail
Thanks for those links... I should have guessed that people may have asked
that before. To answer your question on why I want to know, basically to
research what is the best way for people to check-in at a place (kinda like
foursquare) using their smart phones, supported by app or browser.

------
dave9999
I work for a company and set up QR codes for advertising campaigns. We ran a
campaign in a large ad in a _national_ newspaper.

Want to know how many scans the QR code got? 18.

------
OafTobark
Encounter... So-so. Usage... Almost never. Don't care to

------
onlyup
Not very often tbh. Probably about 5 times a year.

